# Новое нейрохирургическое отделение



## Ksenia_ENT (14 Июн 2011)

Запостить данный пост в профильный раздел не могу, так как "нет прав", поэтому решила разместить её здесь. Думаю, что модераторы определятся куда перенести мой пост.

С первого июня 2011 года запускается первое в системе Управления делами Президента РФ отделение спинальной нейрохирургии на базе *КБ №1 Волынская*
Отделение оборудовано по последнему слову техники и имеет собственную модульную операционную.

Заведующий отделением - *Мышкин Олег Анатольевич*
Врач-нейрохирург. Кандидат медицинских наук.

С 1993 по 2003 год учился и работал в отделении спинальной нейрохирургии НИИ нейрохирургии имени Н.Н.Бурденко. Ученик академика Шевелева И.Н. Имеет фундаментальную профессиональную подготовку, ежегодно стажируется в ведущих спинальных клиниках Европы. Является членом ряда профессиональных хирургических ассоциаций. Автор более 20 научных публикаций. Участвовал во внедрении в России динамических систем стабилизации позвоночника и миниинвазивных чрезкожных манипуляций на поврежденных позвонках и межпозвонковых дисках. Опыт спинальной нейрохирургии и ортопедии с 1997 г.

Специализации:
Хирургия дегенеративных заболеваний шейного отдела позвоночника.
Хирургия дегенеративных заболеваний поясничного отдела позвоночника.
Хирургия опухолей спинного мозга и позвоночника.
Избранные разделы травмы позвоночника.
Тканевая инженерия спинного мозга при травматической болезни.
Артропластика шейного и поясничного отделов позвоночника.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Июн 2011)

Бомба!


----------



## Ksenia_ENT (14 Июн 2011)

Нам должны  поставить  навигацию Медтроник. Как привезут добавлю ещё фото.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Июн 2011)

По артропластике можно подробнее пару слов, пожалуйста.


----------



## Ksenia_ENT (15 Июн 2011)

Да я больше по голове и шее  . Про артропластику  у Мышкина О.А. нужно спросить.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Июн 2011)

Ksenia_ENT написал(а):


> Да я больше по голове и шее  . Про артропластику у Мышкина О.А. нужно спросить.


Спаси Господи за ваше участие коллега! Очень интересно будет почитать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2011)

А реабилитация? Расскажите.
И порядок цен на операции.
И по квоте принимаете?


----------



## Ksenia_ENT (16 Июн 2011)

1. Сейчас идёт ремонт целого курпуса (бывший детский), там разместят " отделение - санаторий" для реабилитации
2. Уточню и отпишусь
3. Руководство решает эту проблему. Хотим работать по квотам по всем нашим направлениям .


----------



## Ksenia_ENT (16 Июн 2011)

Узнала про цены

от 100 000 р. до 200 000 р. Средняя цена 150 000 р. Цены я указала за операцию + лечение + пребывание в стационаре

Пока строится специальное реабилитационное отделение для пациентов нейрохирургии, пациенты могут проходить реабилитацию (кому нужно) в действующем реабилитационном отделении (2 неврологическое).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2011)

Если без денежной благодарности, то вполне прилично, хотя в Москве есть подешевле, ноо там почти везде "благодарность".
Реабилитация-это хорошо.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Июн 2011)

А что по артропластике?


----------



## Ksenia_ENT (17 Июн 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если без денежной благодарности, то вполне прилично, хотя в Москве есть подешевле, ноо там почти везде "благодарность".


Без конечно. С этим у нас строго.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Реабилитация-это хорошо.


Согласна. Но пока, тьфу 3 раза, все уходят своими ногами  даже после "взрывных" переломов позвоночника.


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> А что по артропластике?


Пока ответить не могу. Мы практически не пересекаемся, у каждого своя операционная. Думаю, что в понедельник увижу Мышкина О.А. на конференции и спрошу.

Я поговорю и думаю, что вам (докторам) самим будет возможно посетить это отделение и поговорить с хирургами, если это конечно интересно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2011)

Вот, вот, а если доктор Зинчук приедет к Вам из Украины, то и ко мне завернет (на реабилитацию от работы).

Реабилитация нужна не для того чтобы пациенты ходили ногами, для этого делают операцию. Реабилититация нужна для того чтобы быстрее восстановиться до обычного функционального уровня (работоспособности) и для того чтобы предупредить новые обострени (научиться жить с проблемой).


----------



## Ksenia_ENT (20 Июн 2011)

Странно, я ответила, а пост мой пропал...

По артропластике мне сказали, что делают пластику дисков. Да посетить нас можно, контакты дам в личку, если кому интересно


----------



## Ksenia_ENT (30 Июн 2011)

17 июня отметили 55- летие нашей больницы.

К юбилею сняли фильм о больнице, который я хочу вам показать. Действительно очень интересно. В фильме есть и про нейрохирургическое отделение. Также вошли материалы, что я снимала в UPENN в Филадельфии (Палмер, Кеннеди, робот ДаВинчи)   СМОТРЕТЬ ФИЛЬМ

На фото торт к юбилею


----------



## Ksenia_ENT (22 Дек 2011)

Вчера нам привезли, купленную в наше отделение и в нейрохирургию, навигационную систему Medtronic StealthStation S7


----------



## Ksenia_ENT (20 Янв 2012)

Вчера был первый день "ходовых испытаний" нашей навигационной системы. Так как я прошла в США обучение на navi, мне поручили провести первую показательную операцию. Оперировала 3 часа и конечно устала  . Всё получилось на отлично  

Выяснила, что навигация читает любые диски с файлами (DICOM). Мы ещё её подключили к больничной сети и теперь изображения загружаются на её винчестер прямо с KT, что оказалось очень удобно.
Теперь все эндоскопические операции будем проводить с навигацией!


----------



## Барыня (20 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте, доктора! Всё это хорошо и качественно. Новое оборудование ,ремонт, но откуда такие цены на операции? У больных таких денег .... А как дела по лечению по фед. квотам?


----------



## Ksenia_ENT (24 Янв 2012)

Руководство больницы занимается решением данного вопроса. Сейчас мы обслуживаем пациентов по ДМС за наличные и бесплатно (контингент, который прикреплён к нашей больнице), так как мы ведомственная больница.

На вопрос о квотах уже отвечала здесь: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6169/#post-67826


----------



## Alex.sib (22 Фев 2012)

Добрый день!

Напишите пожалуйста по подробней про артропластику, сколько стоит, какие имплантанты используются, период восстановления и т.д. очень интересно....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Фев 2012)

katecher написал(а):


> а система стабилизации будет...


Диам?


----------



## Антенна (12 Апр 2012)

Ой, не-не... У меня муж лежал в этой больнице, лечили совсем не то, что у него было, а по стандартной схеме: капельницы, уколы, электрофорез, а ему было все хуже и хуже. Выписали с формулировкой: анализ крови улучшился)))). Ну еще бы, столько капельниц поставили! Специалистов там нет, так, все по знакомству, поскольку зарплаты хорошие... Уже потом, у других врачей выяснили, что у него секвестр в тот момент образовался и многое ему было делать нельзя. Лечат вслепую, на авось. Никому не советую.


----------



## Ирина_2310 (19 Сен 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если без денежной благодарности, то вполне прилично, хотя в Москве есть подешевле, ноо там почти везде "благодарность".
> Реабилитация-это хорошо.


у них операция по удаления межпозвоночной грыжи стоит 360 000 руб.  150000 - операция + 180000 - стабилизирующая система + 30000 пребывание в больнице. Это цены на 12.09.2012.  Лично консультировал Мышкин!


----------



## neVRU (19 Сен 2012)

Это какая система так стоит? diam?


----------



## Антенна (20 Сен 2012)

Ну что ж, вполне европейский уровень. По ценам. Еще бы и по качеству...


----------



## Ирина_2310 (20 Сен 2012)

neVRU написал(а):


> Это какая система так стоит? diam?


После названной мне стоимости операции, я даже забыла спросить какая система


----------



## Alex-ander (8 Июн 2014)

классно конечно, но если для москвичей не подъемные цены, то тогда дальше нет смысла обсуждать(


----------

